# The New U2



## extopia (3 Mar 2009)

Is it crap... or is it... Magnificent?


----------



## Sylvester3 (3 Mar 2009)

I had to turn of Johnathon Ross's show after they started, so I vote bleeding awful.


----------



## Caveat (3 Mar 2009)

First impression is that it is horrible.  Too self consciously funky and "with it" - reminds me a bit of 'Pop' era stuff.


----------



## elefantfresh (3 Mar 2009)

Yeah, i think the irish times had snippets of each song - i listened to each of them - not impressed at all. Hate to say it. I wonder how it took them 5 years to come up with it? If it was a new band that i'd never heard of, i'd say straight out that it was muck. Maybe its a grower. I sure hope so.


----------



## DeeFox (3 Mar 2009)

The new song "Get on your boots" is awful.  I used to be a U2 fan but will actually change the radio station if that racket comes on.


----------



## Pique318 (3 Mar 2009)

Self indulgent tripe that 2FM & TodayFM will play incessantly because it's from the 'Worlds greatest rock band'...narf.

Since when were U2 ever the worlds greatest anything, let alone a rock band


----------



## Firefly (3 Mar 2009)

Think the new song is good except for the crap lyrics ... "sexy boots" and all that "yeah yeah yeah" malarky.


----------



## TarfHead (3 Mar 2009)

I've being listening to it for over a week while my own copy is on order.

For me, it's a slow-burner - the more I listen, the more accessible it becomes. It's not, as claimed, a significant departure from what went before but sure why would they do that at this stage of the careers ?

There's a lyric of theirs that comes to mind '_you glorify the past when the future dries up_'


----------



## dodo (3 Mar 2009)

The things I am hearing so far here is the same as when the Joshua Tree first came out and we know what a great album that turned out to be.I hope people are judging this new album on it's merit's and not because some people feel U2 are not paying their way in this Country by going to the Netherlands.


----------



## elefantfresh (3 Mar 2009)

> I hope people are judging this new album on it's merit's and not because some people feel U2 are not paying their way in this Country by going to the Netherlands.



Oh, for goodness sake...that makes no sense at all. If the music is good, then its good. If its muck, then its muck. What on earth does a persons tax status have to do with that?


----------



## RMCF (3 Mar 2009)

I haven't heard the full album yet, but what I have heard so far just tells me again that U2 as a talent peaked quite a few albums back and have been sliding slowly for many years.

Of course each new album will have good songs, but the percentage of quality to average/poor songs is falling with each album.

I think there is a large number of people out there who think that U2 can do no wrong and feel they have to say they like the album. Sometimes you just have to tell it like it is!!


----------



## Pique318 (5 Mar 2009)

RMCF said:


> I think there is a large number of people out there who think that U2 can do no wrong and feel they have to say they like the album. Sometimes you just have to tell it like it is!!


Very true...ditto with Metallica and AC/DC (unfartunately) as their latest releases aren't great at all.

I think the only major world rock band to release consistently good albums over and over is the Red Hot Chili Peppers....do they have a new album coming out this year ?


----------



## Cahir (5 Mar 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Very true...ditto with Metallica and AC/DC (unfartunately) as their latest releases aren't great at all.
> 
> I think the only major world rock band to release consistently good albums over and over is the Red Hot Chili Peppers....do they have a new album coming out this year ?



All the RHCP albums sound similar.  Very boring live band, I've seen them 3 or 4 times now and have yet to be impressed.

I think the latest Metallica and AC/DC albums were quite good.  I was expecting to hate Metallicas after the disaster that was St. Anger.


----------



## dockingtrade (5 Mar 2009)

i think the airplay of  get your boots on whatever, is doing the album no favours. I also listened to the irishtime preview tarcks an wasnt very impressed. I have now heard in full and it is quiet good and id say will be a grower. I was one of the those who blindly buy U2 ablums , the last 2 were average at best. I will buy this one after hearing now.


----------



## Caveat (5 Mar 2009)

Thought the last two were quite good as it happens.

_Unforgettable Fire, Joshua Tree & Achtung Baby_ were truly great records IMO - they'll never better them.  The last two albums aside I think everything else they've done has ranged from average to crap.


----------



## dockingtrade (5 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> _Unforgettable Fire, Joshua Tree & Achtung Baby_


 
classics and you will hear songs played from these albums on the radio in 20 years time.

Very few songs of the last 4 albums get airplay, maybe "beautiful day" (which is crap)

The current one I think is good but wont be a classic


----------



## elefantfresh (5 Mar 2009)

I've always thought Boy was the best - love the raw sound and energy of it all. Well, probably not the best but my favourite for sure. War, Unforgettable Fire and Joshua Tree have to be the best after that i guess. I kinda lost interest a bit around about Achtung Baby but i just did a quick track listing for it - theres some darn good tunes on that too!


----------



## Gordanus (7 Mar 2009)

oh....disappointed.  the album!   Thought yous were talking about Bono's justification for moving their corporate affairs to Holland to reduce their tax....


----------



## Mouldy (7 Mar 2009)

Haven't heard the album, but the single is lyrically empty, musically disconntected with a midsection that has Queens of the Stone Age written all over it. Maybe they have the same producer. Like the intro though!


Best quote ever i heard about U2 was around the time of the Zooropa album: "U2 should be Johnny Cash's backing band."

M


----------



## Caveat (9 Mar 2009)

Hmmm...apparently _Q_ Magazine love it - and I would usually trust their opinion. In fact I've often bought stuff I've never heard of based on their recommendation alone - and I don't think I've ever been disappointed.

So it's either a rare lapse in judgement from the Q people - or maybe I should give it a chance.


----------



## elefantfresh (9 Mar 2009)

Looks like theres going to be 3 Croker gigs in the summer. Some tickets going on sale for 25e - i think they're going on sale this Sat 14th.


----------



## TarfHead (9 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Hmmm...apparently _Q_ Magazine love it - and I would usually trust their opinion. In fact I've often bought stuff I've never heard of based on their recommendation alone - and I don't think I've ever been disappointed.
> 
> So it's either a rare lapse in judgement from the Q people - or maybe I should give it a chance.


 
Caveat - do you want to edit this to include some  emoticons ? 

Q magazine publish fawning sycophantic article about U2  ! What has THAT happened before  ?



elefantfresh said:


> Looks like theres going to be 3 Croker gigs in the summer. Some tickets going on sale for 25e - i think they're going on sale this Sat 14th.


 
Source for '_looks like .._' ?


----------



## Caveat (9 Mar 2009)

TarfHead said:


> Caveat - do you want to edit this to include some  emoticons ?
> 
> Q magazine publish fawning sycophantic article about U2  ! What has THAT happened before  ?


 
 Yeah maybe!

They didn't like Pop, Rattle & Hum or Zooropa though - but then again, who did?

OK then.  Back to my original instinct.  It's probably crap.


----------



## elefantfresh (9 Mar 2009)

Here you go Tarfhead


----------



## TarfHead (9 Mar 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> Here you go Tarfhead


 
GAH !

I was hoping you were wrong - I'm out of town this weekend so getting tickets will mean calling in favours.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## elefantfresh (9 Mar 2009)

Very seldom wrong Tarfhead...


----------



## REMFAN (11 Mar 2009)

R.E.M's last album beats the new U2 hands down.Best band me This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language. The lead single is aweful. U2 have a powerful PR machine behind them,a week of Letterman is gold in terms of reaching the masses.


----------



## Caveat (11 Mar 2009)

REMFAN said:


> R.E.M's last album beats the new U2 hands down.Best band me This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language. The lead single is aweful. U2 have a powerful PR machine behind them,a week of Letterman is gold in terms of reaching the masses.


 
Well coming from a fan of one *the *most overrated bands in history, I'll take your post with a large pinch of salt


----------



## elefantfresh (11 Mar 2009)

I didnt like to say it but REM both suck AND blow at the same time. Am I allowed to say that? I hope so, cos its true.
Thanks to Homer Jay for that quote.


----------



## REMFAN (13 Mar 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> I didnt like to say it but REM both suck AND blow at the same time. Am I allowed to say that? I hope so, cos its true.
> Thanks to Homer Jay for that quote.



Thanks to you for that insightful observation.


----------



## elefantfresh (13 Mar 2009)

He he! Sorry REMFAN - I don't mean to upset you.


----------



## elefantfresh (13 Mar 2009)

Tickets, priced €33.60, €59.80, €91.50 and €131.50 (including booking fee), go on sale next Friday, 20 March at 8am.


----------



## extopia (14 Apr 2009)

Did anyone manage to get a ticket for €33.60? Where are these seats located (if they are seated)?


----------



## Stephenkelly (14 Apr 2009)

Yeah I Did for the Friday night. They are general admission!


----------



## extopia (15 Apr 2009)

How?
Ticketmaster?


----------



## Stephenkelly (15 Apr 2009)

Yeah


----------



## elefantfresh (29 Jun 2009)

I've stuck myself on a U2 diet starting today. Gives me exactly 4 weeks to whip myself into a frenzy! Listening to the Joshua Tree right now. One tree hill. Jaysus. What a song. They're kicking off in Barcelona tomorrow so I'm looking forward to seeing the set list - it probably wont change dramatically by the time we see them. 
I need a pint...

"Come on Homer, you're overstimulated, Let's get some beer in you and then it's staight to bed"


----------



## RMCF (2 Jul 2009)

According to some punter on the Matt Cooper Show today the Nou Camp show was amazing, and he said he didn't even consider himself a U2 fan.

I hadn't bothered to get tickets for these Croker shows as I have seen them a few times before. But now I'm tempted to go for tickets next Monday to see them again.


----------



## Lex Foutish (2 Jul 2009)

RMCF said:


> According to some punter on the Matt Cooper Show today the Nou Camp show was amazing, and he said he didn't even consider himself a U2 fan.
> 
> I hadn't bothered to get tickets for these Croker shows as I have seen them a few times before. But now I'm tempted to go for tickets next Monday to see them again.


 
Another guy on Live at 5 mentioned that Bono spoke to astronauts in either the Shuttle or Space Station (can't remember which) and he figured that that part of the show was a kind of a "so what, damp squib." He seemed to imply that U2 might be approaching their sell by date.


----------



## RMCF (2 Jul 2009)

I suppose its all dependent on how much people continue to like bands.

I had a good old eye roll when I heard Oasis were playing Slane, yet spoke to people at it who said it was "best concert ever".

I saw AC/DC twice this year and it was definitely my No1 and No2 "best concerts ever". Oasis fans may not agree.

And I bet U2 fans will use this new massive tour to claim U2 are still "the worlds biggest band", although some REM fans will probably still laughingly claim their fav band is.


----------



## TheBlock (2 Jul 2009)

U2 sure they weren't even the best band of the 80's. I've my tickets for Simple Minds in Dec...hoping it'll be a good one.


----------



## VOR (2 Jul 2009)

RMCF said:


> And I bet U2 fans will use this new massive tour to claim U2 are still "the worlds biggest band", although some REM fans will probably still laughingly claim their fav band is.


 
The Irish Times doesn't see it like that. From last week:

_"The title of best band in the world has been vacant since The Beatles split up in 1970. No band has come close to matching their creative or commercial success, not even U2, despite Bono’s hubris when he said they were reapplying for the “best band in the world job”._
_Such presumption sits uneasily with the facts. The title of best band in the world is a matter of opinion. It is a fact, though, that AC/DC (180 million album sales) are a bigger band than U2 (140 million album sales) and probably the biggest selling band in the world. I_
_n the US last year, AC/DC’s new album Black Ice sold 784,000 copies in its first week of release, 300,000 copies more than U2’s No Line on the Horizon . With these kind of figures there is no contest in what is probably the biggest music market in the world._

_Back in Black , the album AC/DC recorded in the immediate aftermath of the death of their first singer Bon Scott and the band’s finest achievement, is now the second biggest-selling album of all time after Michael Jackson’s Thriller. _

_AC/DC have managed to reach this elevated status by breaking every music convention and doing it all on their own terms. They are rarely heard on the radio, they have never released a greatest hits collection and they are one of the few acts in the world who can reject iTunes and still sell millions of records..._

_Their Live At Donnington DVD, released in 2003, is the most successful live DVD of all time and still their records keep selling..._

_AC/DC do entertainment better than any other band. That’s why they are the biggest band in the world."_

[broken link removed]


----------



## elefantfresh (2 Jul 2009)

U2's set list from Barcelona. I know you can't ever please everyone but there just seems to be so many obvious crackers missing from this.

Breathe
No Line on the Horizon
Get On Your Boots
Magnificent
Beautiful DaY
I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For
Angel of Harlem
In A Little While
Unknown Caller
Unforgettable Fire
City of Blinding LIghts
Vertigo
 I'll Go Crazy If I Don't Go Crazy Tonight
Sunday Bloody Sunday
Pride (In The Name of Love)
MLK
Walk On
Where The Streets Have No Name
One
-------
Ultraviolet
With Or Without You
Moment of Surrender.


----------



## dockingtrade (2 Jul 2009)

VOR said:


> The Irish Times doesn't see it like that. From last week:
> 
> _"The title of best band in the world has been vacant since The Beatles split up in 1970. No band has come close to matching their creative or commercial success, not even U2, despite Bono’s hubris when he said they were reapplying for the “best band in the world job”._
> _Such presumption sits uneasily with the facts. The title of best band in the world is a matter of opinion. It is a fact, though, that AC/DC (180 million album sales) are a bigger band than U2 (140 million album sales) and probably the biggest selling band in the world. I_
> ...


 

Im a U2 fan, but they'd find it hard to be in the top 20 album selling artists of all time. Thier last few albums sold very little on a "mega selling" album scale. Joshua tree was their biggest and still wouldnt be up there. World wide.

in highest grocing concerts theyd probably be no.1


----------



## Caveat (2 Jul 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> U2's set list from Barcelona. I know you can't ever please everyone but there just seems to be so many obvious crackers missing from this


 
Agree.

What - no _Bad_? That's not good.

New Year's day? Wild Horses?  etc etc

Can't believe they've included _Angel of Harlem_ either.  Very average, quite dull track IMO.


----------



## elefantfresh (2 Jul 2009)

Bad
Sort of Homecoming
Electric co

Even if they just added those 3 I'd be happy - feckers have never played bad or homecoming for me.


----------



## emaol (2 Jul 2009)

I'm just delighted there is no "Bullet the Blue Sky" this time.
Quite looking forward to "Moment of Surrender" as the last song, but as for "Crazy tonight", brrr, never warmed to that one


----------

